# Does Metricide really expires?



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Got a bottle of Metricde expiry date March 2011. I have a bottle of Excel without an expiry date on the bottle.

Do they really expire and can I still use them?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a really small bottle of excel from 2004-2005. I decided to use the rest in the tank a couple months ago. Still has the algaecide properties, not sure about using it as a carbon source.

I wonder if Seachem put anything in there to extend the shelf life.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I think metricide expires if you activate it with the activator. since we don't activate it for aquarium use I don't think it expires. 

Just my opinion. Not proven.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thank you guys. Guess I will keep using it.


----------

